# Just ordered BY!



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I had just ordered BY rears from [email protected], who was very helpful, and wanted to see some pics of Bagyard bagged cars! Anything, idc what it is haha. Seen a couple of these threads but dead and from a long time ago. Feel free to whore your car! Cheers guys! :beer::thumbup::wave:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Congrats! You will love them. At least I do! 

Bagyard all around for me:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Congrats! You will love them. At least I do!
> 
> Bagyard all around for me:



wow  that is a beauty! Thanks a lot man I can't wait! :laugh:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Congrats! You will love them. At least I do!
> 
> Bagyard all around for me:


Perfect.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Indeed it is!!


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

might as well..haha

Bagyard Bomber fronts....


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice dude!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

glad to see i could help you out


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

i love them. good choice


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> glad to see i could help you out


absolutely I asked you more questions than anybody haha ! Thanks again man :laugh:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

1210s4 said:


> i love them. good choice



are those Keskins? Never thought that color combo would look good, ( I have RS myself ), but wow, somehow you made it awesome on your car! :wave:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

R321518 said:


> are those Keskins? Never thought that color combo would look good, ( I have RS myself ), but wow, somehow you made it awesome on your car! :wave:


they are oz futuras. thank you and yeah the color was kind of a gamble that worked lol


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah i've seen a hand full of aqua blue on RS, but no yellow. Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

good call on the bagyards, you'll be rollin in style and comfort... in about 6 months.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL yeah, that's why I ordered them first out of my kit. Will said they'll be in about 2 weeks so let's hope a lot sooner than 6 months! :banghead:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

the bagyard rears are nice, but if you want to tuck wheel, they will not go low enough for you. the pics of my car are with the rears fully bottomed out.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

1lojet1281 said:


> good call on the bagyards, you'll be rollin in style and comfort... in about 6 months.


Yeah Bagyard is not known for there quickness


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Yeah Bagyard is not known for there quickness


tell me about it, lol. i ordered mine the first of February... they were supposed to ship on march 8th, hahahaha. i think back on that now and it's just funny how bad bagyard screws over their distributers. i really feel bad for bagriders having to deal with all of the BagYard B.S. hopefully it wont be too much longer if you were able to get a set that was already in Will's original order. if not... it's going to be a loooooooooong wait.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't want to tuck. I want to poke 10 ccw with a 8-10 mm spacer and try to sit tire, so I got BY. I think yours sits perfect lol


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol jet that sucks, I've heard of it taking up to two months


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

R321518 said:


> Lol jet that sucks, I've heard of it taking up to two months


Or more, but i can say the wait .


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Worth the wait? Ahaha


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah haha , it was worth the 4 month wait for me :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn that's scary, looks well worth it though !!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Well if anyone is interested i have a set of slightly worn mkv front bagyard bombers that I am trying to sell


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

And btw Dark, in your thread it looks like your tires tuck and you almost sit rim. Are you staying with the BY?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

1lojet1281 said:


> it's just funny how bad bagyard screws over their distributers.


You think the way they treat their distributors is bad, just hope you don't have any warranty problems to deal with:laugh:. I went back and forth with them for over a year as they told me they would fix my warranty problems. After waiting patiently for a year of being told that they were on a pallet being shipped to me, they sent me an email to let me know they no longer wanted to grant me a warranty on my faulty product, offered to SELL me a set of struts that worked, and then ignored the rest of my emails. 

BY makes an okay product, but their customer service is abysmal.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

R321518 said:


> And btw Dark, in your thread it looks like your tires tuck and you almost sit rim. Are you staying with the BY?


I'm going to go with some Air House II's and some custom spacers to make it even with the front.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahh, yeah I want to poke 10s so BY is perfect for me. Steeze and Dele both poked with BY and they are both unbelievable! But really, anything is better than my KW coils







........yes thats dropped in the rear...I have like a palm and a Half of gap, so anything is an upgrade for me I'm stoked!


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

totally worth it i bagged mine and steez's car and i couldnt be happier


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bliggita blam!










New rollers. 18x9 18x10









Fronts and rears. Custom extra shorties up front, regular rears.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha old thread, but yeah thanks for ye pics guys. I have a set of Bagyard rears sitting right next to me


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

R32 1518 said:


> Haha old thread, but yeah thanks for ye pics guys. I have a set of Bagyard rears sitting right next to me


Where are the fronts?


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Scraping up money for the rest :/ hoping by show season it's all said and done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


that looks insane, eric :beer:










throwback.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Eric, what are the specs on those LM's?


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

That color on the LMs is insane. What's it called?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Eric, what are the specs on those LM's?


18x9 et17 18x10 et20


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

better order them soon.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

:wave:

You'll love them.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just an update, I ordered the rest of my kit earlier this week so it'll be all done for this show season 

I went with the AutoPilot v2, can't wait to get this damn R on the floor!


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i ordered BY's for my rears too so i wouldn't have to hack my rear control arms to hell to get them to fit without rubbing. the only thing that sucks is that they're made to order from Germany so they take a while to get here...still waiting for mine


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

babydubz said:


> i ordered BY's for my rears too so i wouldn't have to hack my rear control arms to hell to get them to fit without rubbing. the only thing that sucks is that they're made to order from Germany so they take a while to get here...still waiting for mine


 Germany. Austria. What's the diff. It's all the EU.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

they're both on the Euro, no difference in my eyes :laugh:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

babydubz said:


> i ordered BY's for my rears too so i wouldn't have to hack my rear control arms to hell to get them to fit without rubbing. the only thing that sucks is that they're made to order from Germany so they take a while to get here...still waiting for mine


 I ordered my BY in early June, didn't get it until about July 9th.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

R32 1518 said:


> I ordered my BY in early June, didn't get it until about July 9th.


 
I ordered mine in mid/end November.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

artsgotagun said:


> might as well..haha
> 
> Bagyard Bomber fronts....


 dude ive been tryin to get your wheels...


----------

